# Tummy Time warning!



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW so the craziest thing just happened and I knew I had to come on here and post because you guys would be the only ones who would find it amusing  

So Sandslash and I have been having some nice tummy times for the past couple days. A couple nights ago while I was laying in bed on my laptop before bed i put him on my tummy under my shirt and then I pulled up the covers and he gets all cozy. He immediately splats and starts chirruping or making this weird kind of ticking/soft popping noise. He seems to like it so I've done it every night since. 

It goes pretty well, except for the times he tries to dig into my stomach the way he digs in his blankies to get comfy :roll: Anyways, I think it's good bonding time because he seems really cozy, and it makes me happy that he splats on me, and is comfy when my scent must be so strong with him right on my skin.

So I'm laying here browsing HHC, and Sandslash is snoozing away on my stomach, kinda higher near my chest. It is relevant to the story to state that I have a pierced belly button. My jewelery is a silver bead on top and some dangling blue beads at the bottom. So I'm just hangin out and he starts digging so I jump a little (it hurts!) and he starts toodling around trying to get comfy again since mommy was rude enough to disturb his digging :roll: 

All of a sudden, totally out of nowhere, he ATTACKS my belly button ring. Sandy has NEVER bitten anything or anointed or shown interest in an object ever in his life. I throw my laptop to the other side of the bed and I'm yelling just like "AHHH! AHHH! SANDY STOP IT!  " and he has a DEATH grip on the blue beads and he's just givin'er yanking on them and I'm trying to grab him to get him off but his spikes are up and there's no escape! 

My roommate bursts in and I'm sitting up with my shirt pulled up and yelling and Sandy is just having a conniption fit with my belly button ring in his mouth like he's trying to rip it out of me. We're both trying to pick him up to get him off and he's huffing and popping and stabbing us and we eventually succeeded in getting him to let go but man was it hectic for a moment :shock: 

Anyways, let that be a lesson to anyone with a belly button ring! Apparently Sandslash is a curmudgeonly boy who doesn't approve of such newfangled body modifications, and your hedgies might be just as forbidding! :lol:

PS: Sorry for the long read!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Alot of hedgies like to bite/play with shiny things.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Ha ha. I have a belly ring myself and will be extra careful. I've watched annabell attack spoons and a bottle lid because they're the wonderful shiny metal
(on a side note, I want to get her some of that shiny silver fabric to play with)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Same warning with hair ties/bracelets around your wrist. Kashi will ALWAYS attack my hair tie if I have it on my wrist. He'll pull and pull and pull and then just let go!! It HURTS soooo bad D:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

You are so brave lol


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahaha this is too funny! Well, funny and painful, but I think we all know how that is. :lol: Liam always go nuts when I wear long necklaces with shiny beads, he can't get enough! Never had him go for a hair tie - I'd better watch out. :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Now...the question is: do I warn Jamie to be careful with his nipple ring? or what to see what happens? :twisted: decisions, decisions... :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

As always, MissC, my reaction is  
Sadly I think I'm used to it now...

I never thought I'd say this, but thank god I don't have the body for a belly ring. :lol:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> Now...the question is: do I warn Jamie to be careful with his nipple ring? or what to see what happens? :twisted: decisions, decisions... :lol:


I totally forgot about mine until you said that! :shock:

No more tummy time for my rotten little beast! :lol:

Maybe I should get him one of those hanging toys with the shiny beads I bet he'd like it. Maybe then he'd get it out of his system before cuddles.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I could totally see it. How funny!!
My Cholla will try to attack my wedding ring.
What can I say? Hedgies must have good taste!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's so funny! I hope you are okay, though!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

hehehe ooops! 
i thought it was bad that my cat sometimes sits above me on the back of the sofa and chews my hair :? I haven't had Ralph attack my jewellery yet.....

MissC - if you don't tell Jamie then please be armed with a video camera..... :twisted:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my hedgies all do the same thing! crazy buggers. they lurve my navel piercing. in fact, on of the evil hoggies was recovering from a clostridium infection when he decided to see if mom would notice him gnawing on it. uh, yeah, i did. i immediately removed him & his toofers from my jewlery...however, he left behind a present. he must have abraded the skin just enough in the few seconds (he was sneaky & acted like he was just snuffling around until he could control his joy & fervor no more) he was chomping away...i ended up with an infected piercing! GRRRRR. lil' brat! luckily it is an old one. & i have very good antibiotics in topical & oral form on hand. *sigh* too bad it is so dangerous for them to do it - if it weren't i'd get a video b/c it is really hysterical to see.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Quilled1 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but thank god I don't have the body for a belly ring. :lol:


I was juuuuuuust thinking the same thing. :lol:


----------

